# Share photo's of your youngin's & yearling's'



## littlenicker (Jan 22, 2013)

I've been bitten by the Spring baby bug! I'd love to see everyones youngin's and yearling's! If you don't have a yearling now feel free to share past yearling photos or before and after photo's of them as they've grown! 2013 new-born Spring babies welcome too ofcourse! I wanna' see what ever you wanna' share






Have fun! <3


----------



## atotton (Jan 22, 2013)

Here is my yearling Pebbles.


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 22, 2013)

Heres my one and only 'baby' Koora, she is nearly 3 months old, and is such a show off.

Photos from when she was younger





Photos from the other day (after it rained so shes all muddy haha)


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 22, 2013)

Pebbles is soo cute, i love the markings, so unique


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Jan 22, 2013)

Éowyn's a 2 year old now, but here's when she was a yearling (when I bought her);

http://s1.postimage.org/r7r5b8d5r/888_0210.jpg

http://s1.postimage.org/gaptmgqe7/mini_5.jpg

http://s1.postimage.org/3sdtjmisf/mini_4.jpg

The last two were taken by the old owner, before I bought her =)


----------



## atotton (Jan 22, 2013)

Thanks so is your Koora. I've been admiring your girl in other pictures too. Pebbles very similar markings as her dam both sides on her hips. Her sire is the black and white pinto.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are our yearlings, most pics are fairly recent but do need to get new pics of a couple. I can not wait to get the clippers out this spring though, I love getting that sleek show look back and cant stand the fuzzies even though they are pretty fun to cuddle right now!

Tinkerbelle, Special, Faith, Mira, Uno, Maestro, Twist, Prince, Lady, Vineyard, Magic Woman, Red Bird, and Boo


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 22, 2013)

atotton said:


> Thanks so is your Koora. I've been admiring your girl in other pictures too. Pebbles very similar markings as her dam both sides on her hips. Her sire is the black and white pinto.


Thankyou



wow they are very similar except for the face, theyre almost twins lol

Melinda yours are all gorgeous, but im smitten with the last one the buckskin? pinto. Please send her/him to me


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 22, 2013)

Heres my bad boy, Bo



I love yearlings.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 22, 2013)

Jade10 said:


> Melinda yours are all gorgeous, but im smitten with the last one the buckskin? pinto. Please send her/him to me


Thanks! The last buckskin pinto is my colt Boo, he is a doll and I just love his two blue eyes! He probably would love to come live with you too


----------



## atotton (Jan 22, 2013)

Nice looking yearlings!! It is great to see such great looking youngsters.


----------



## chandab (Jan 22, 2013)

Here are my 2012 colts in all their winter glory:

L->R: Manny, Monte and Junior




L->R Junior, Manny (partially hidden) and Monte


----------



## Lucky-C-Acres-Minis (Jan 23, 2013)

Here's our yearlings, fat and fuzzy lol Can NOT wait to get these guys clipped off!!

LCA's OH My Lil Sweet Thing aka Pippa

AMHR Black Pinto Filly






LCA's OH Don't Stop Believing aka Journey

AMHA/AMHR Black Pinto Colt with blue eyes






LCA's OH Im Back In Black aka AC

AMHR Black Solid Colt (go figure, both sire/dam are loud pintos!)


----------



## targetsmom (Jan 24, 2013)

Good thread - so much fun to see everyone else's yearlings/babies.

Our three are (small, medium and large): Snappy (bay), Bunny (gray) and Clyde (bay pinto w/blue eyes: Bunny & Clyde photos from December, Snappy in September. Bunny is also in my avatar in a December photo.


----------



## Jade10 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow, doesn't Clyde stand out



(in a very good way) the blue eyes on the bay coat are quite striking and so are his markings


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jan 30, 2013)

Here are my yearlings, all of them will be shown this year. I can't wait! Both boys have never been show. The filly was 9th on the All Stars list for Mare Foal of Current Year Under.

Wa-Full Red Hot Rock E "Red: - ASPC/AMHR Colt






Wa-Full X-Tremely Unique Shadow "Shadow" - ASPC/AMHR Colt






SP Snip's Little Red Corvette "Vette" - AMHR Filly


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 10, 2013)

Here is our surprise colt out of a mare that I purchased. He's a late colt (21 September) and he's not been weaned yet. So a baby that is a "yearling" - LOL.
















Looks like he's driving with them!! A month later (in Jan 2013), he was tied to his dam's hames and went down the road for several drives. They haven't been out in the past two weeks. I plan on weaning him in about 2 more weeks.


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 10, 2013)

Here's the two 2012 fillies -









National Show Horse mare checking out the "littles"...




I'm glad these two aren't quite as attached now as they appeared to be then!


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 11, 2013)

hey Paula,

Your fillies are both so pretty



i love their colouring


----------



## paintponylvr (Feb 11, 2013)

Jade10 said:


> hey Paula,
> 
> Your fillies are both so pretty
> 
> ...


Thanks! I like that "coloring" too. They will shed out silver dapple pintos. Have no idea yet how dark or light they will be or wether they will have actual dapples or not. This is the first time I've not clipped babies at some point in their young lives, LOL.

Ah - you're from Austrailia. I think this is called "taffy" in your area of the world, right? One of these days I will need to name one of them that. Both of these fillies are expecting full siblings this year. The one is guaranteed to be a silver pinto and the other can be either black or silver pinto... I love silver spots and currently have a stallion that guarantees spots and at least one mare that guarantees silver (with a couple of others that seem to be producing silver)...


----------



## Jade10 (Feb 11, 2013)

paintponylvr said:


> Thanks! I like that "coloring" too. They will shed out silver dapple pintos. Have no idea yet how dark or light they will be or wether they will have actual dapples or not. This is the first time I've not clipped babies at some point in their young lives, LOL.
> 
> Ah - you're from Austrailia. I think this is called "taffy" in your area of the world, right? One of these days I will need to name one of them that. Both of these fillies are expecting full siblings this year. The one is guaranteed to be a silver pinto and the other can be either black or silver pinto... I love silver spots and currently have a stallion that guarantees spots and at least one mare that guarantees silver (with a couple of others that seem to be producing silver)...


Yes im from Australia




I used to call them "taffy" until i joined this wonderful forum and learnt that its actually silver



and of course i just love silver horses but especially when they have dapples. Will be exciting to see your girls when they shed out!


----------



## LindaL (Feb 20, 2013)

Here is our "yearling" gelding...He is actually only 3 months old having been born on Nov. 9th! LOL

Can't wait to clip this one!

"Southern Breeze's Magic Mike" ("Mikey")


----------



## juliafellers (Mar 11, 2013)

This is my yearling Tallulah, We live in Northern Canada so you can see she is very hairy. I just got her a month ago and she is underweight under all that fluff. I am looking forward to shaving her to see what I have! The first picture is of her at the place I got her on the day I picked her up. The other two are at my place. ( I took the picture with her halter on to show my friend who made it for her, I obviously don't let her roam around in her halter LOL)


----------



## paintponylvr (Apr 29, 2013)

Well, here's some more photos for you! Here 7 day old Bunny is checking out her full sister, Shamrock. Bunny is much lighter silver than her fullsisters (Shamrock and Flashi). I will be testing Bunny - she may be homozygous for silver... My two solid dapple mares that are really light (a lot of people think they are palominos) are both homozygous for silver.











These two are full sisters!

Then here is the black and white colt. Echo was born on 10 April 2013 and is the last foal by our first stallion. I was kinda hoping for a filly - but everyone else is asking well isn't it great - you have another stallion prospect? That remains to be seen. I've liked some of our others much better... I do LOVE that he moves like his sire!






and last but not least - little Rio! He was born on 17 april 2013. He's a tiny silver tobiano colt that is a full brother to a gelding and a filly we already have. He seems so small compared to the other two, but is probably about the same size his two sibs were at this age. I think our 2 1/2 yr old granddaughter is in love! This is just hours after his birth. Gracie spent several hours just walking around with him and his dam. I think I got 100 pics of which I put almost a 50 into Rio's album...













Jade10 said:


> Yes im from Australia
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## LindaL (May 3, 2013)

Here is a clipped pic of our little boy "Mikey" (Southern Breezes Magic Mike) showing at his first show last weekend.





He is just under 6 months old here.


----------



## Barefootin (May 8, 2013)

We've got a couple of yearlings this year. The pics were taken in January so they are really fuzzy. This is 2Mini4Feet Snickerdoodle otherwise known as Doodle. 



And this is 2Mini4Feet Lolidot aka Dot.


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 8, 2013)

Mikey is so handsome here love the transformation-the quote didn't copy the picture but you can see him above



LindaL said:


> Here is a clipped pic of our little boy "Mikey" (Southern Breezes Magic Mike) showing at his first show last weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## paintponylvr (May 19, 2013)

Soooo many beautiful babies and yearlings!! LOVE IT.


----------



## chandab (May 19, 2013)

How about a yearling jenny that just got snatched bald?

Here's Tilly. [she does have legs! Her winter hair was so long, it made her legs look very short.]


----------



## HGFarm (Jun 17, 2013)

Here is my yearling....


----------



## targetsmom (Jun 29, 2013)

Two of our yearlings, recent photos so 13 1/2 months old:

Clyde (the bay) and Bunny (the gray)


----------



## chandab (Jul 1, 2013)

targetsmom said:


> Two of our yearlings, recent photos so 13 1/2 months old:
> 
> Clyde (the bay) and Bunny (the gray)


They both look great, but I'm really loving Bunny.


----------



## atotton (Jul 2, 2013)

Awesome, they look great


----------



## chandab (Jul 5, 2013)

I think I posted my boys earlier, but here a new pictures from yesterday, just pasture pics, but...


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2013)

Jasmine and temperance 2012 fillies


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 7, 2013)

here are some updated pics of some of my yearlings from my previous post and our weanlings.


----------



## MBhorses (Dec 7, 2013)

Wow nice buckskin pinto


----------



## Mini Gray Heart Mini Horse (Dec 8, 2013)

Here's my yearling silver snowcap/fewspot appy filly GMC SIMPLY A SHOWGIRL (FIRST PIC)

Here's my yearling dark bay appy colt RAGLANDS ALL AMERICAN XENON COWBOY (SECOND PIC)

Here's also my weanling red roan colt RNL SUN DANCE MAGICAL REFLECTION (LAST PIC)


----------



## srminiatures (Dec 8, 2013)

These are our foals....




SR Tipple Me Too Grace- 2009 Chestnut Tobiano filly



Precious- 2011 Grullo filly



SR Cupid Cotton Tip- 2011 Red Dun Colt



SR Scout’s Lone Princess (Pending)- 2013 Grullo/ Snooty Buckskin/ Smoky Sliver Black Filly



Abby- 2013 Silver Black Tobiano



SR My Miss Bucking Deeds (Pending)- 2013 buckskin tobiano filly


----------



## chandab (Dec 9, 2013)

Maple Hollow Farm said:


> here are some updated pics of some of my yearlings from my previous post and our weanlings.


Love the buckskin pinto. Filly or colt? How tall?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 9, 2013)

MBhorses said:


> Wow nice buckskin pinto





chandab said:


> Love the buckskin pinto. Filly or colt? How tall?


Thanks . She is a mare, currently 31"


----------



## Danielleee (Dec 9, 2013)

Heres baby Zoey




She'll be 4 months old on saturday. The first picture is when she was about a week old. Shes all fluff I cannot wait to clip her in the spring.


----------



## cowgurl_up (Dec 17, 2013)

Just wanted to share updated pictures of my yearlings that were posted earlier this year when they were all fuzzy.

Here they are all cleaned up while they were showing this year.

Wa-Full Red Hot Rock E Yearling ASPC/AMHR Colt






Wa-Full X-Tremely Unique Shadow Yearling ASPC/AMHR Colt






My other yearling filly and colt both sold this year and went to amazing homes. So it's just these two!


----------



## bunni1900 (Dec 31, 2013)

What a great topic! Here are some of my youngin's

My 2013 filly, DOuble Treble Lady Echo







My 2013 colt, Rivendells Aristocrats Commander







My yearling colt, Rivendells Cherokee Prince







My yearling filly, Rivendells Carmel Contessa


----------



## bunni1900 (Dec 31, 2013)

My stallion as a foal Rivendells Knights Dark Star







And now







My filly, Rivendells Raisin Expectations, as a foal







And now


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 14, 2014)

I'd posted her fuzzy full sisters previously, so I thought I'd post Flashi's pics. I pulled Flahsi "out" over Christmas and she still measures 39" at the withers and 37.5" at the last hair of the mane with my stick (not official) standing square on pavement.

From this - hours after birth






One month old -






10 months old






18 months old -






27 months old -


----------



## paintponylvr (Jan 14, 2014)

And a colt I haven't posted much...

When he was born on August 31, 2013






to Dec 30, 2013 (4 months old)






This is Dandy. He's not chestnut, he's homozygous black... LOL. He's a silver bay. And a heart stealing sweet heart.


----------



## secuono (Jan 29, 2014)

This is the only picture I have of my big horse as a baby. Kind of counts, since it is a baby horse. =p

And for comparison, 2nd pic is of her now. Yup, she grayed out. Her fleabitten spots show where her color used to be. You'd never believe it was the same horse otherwise! I sure didn't!


----------



## limu1222 (Jan 29, 2014)

Danielleee said:


> Heres my bad boy, Bo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is beautiful. Love his face.


----------



## Danielleee (Jan 30, 2014)

limu1222 - Thank you! Me too! lol hes awesome. Always makes everyone laugh too


----------



## HGFarm (Feb 2, 2014)

Here is my 2013 fewspot filly Dixie... She is now fat and FUZZY. Can't wait to see what's under all the hair this spring.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Feb 3, 2014)

HGFarm said:


> Here is my 2013 fewspot filly Dixie... She is now fat and FUZZY. Can't wait to see what's under all the hair this spring.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You can send this one to my house  Very pretty


----------



## Cassidy Love (Feb 4, 2014)

Here are my two going to be a year in May black colt is mini gaits flying Hermes and the sorrel filly is mini gaits dream diva


----------



## srminiatures (Feb 15, 2014)

god look at that color change on that buckskin stud lol


----------

